# ~퍽이나



## yedo0905

안녕하세요. 저는 한국인인데, ~퍽이나를 영어로 어떻게 번역해야할지 모르겠어요...
Hi, I'm a Korean who wants to translate ~퍽이나 in English. I'm fluent in both languages but this one, I just can't figure out the right translation. As if, yeah right, etc. are examples but are there anything else that fits better? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ohkyoung

by any chance는 어떤가요?


----------



## CharlesLee

Hello,

퍽이나를 어찌 쓰고 있나면 직역하면 안되고, 문장을 그런식으로 밧궈서 쓰셔야 합니다.

영미권 애들이 '퍽이나' 표현을 현재 어찌 쓰고 있냐하면 'Like hell'로 쓰고 있습니다.

예문 몇 개 띄워드립니다.

I said, *like hell it is*. 퍽도 그러겠다고 내가 말했지.

"I'm coming with you." * "Like hell you are." * "퍽이나 네가 그러겠다."

"*Like hell*, I'll be there!"   "퍽이나 내가 거기 가겠다!"

도움되었길.

And don't get me wrong and no offense but  if I were a writer, I'd translate it as 'Puck you' because it sounds more supreme

and original.

Lee


----------



## pcy0308

Hello yedo0905,



Ohkyoung said:


> by any chance


By any chance doesn't work here since "퍽이나" is used with - a hint of sarcasm - to disagree or mock what the other person did/said or will do. The more commonly used and accurate English equivalent would be "of course", "surely", and the aforementioned "like hell". Keep in mind the first two are used in a sarcastic manner, disregarding its dictionary, literal meaning of affirmation.



CharlesLee said:


> "*Like hell*, I'll be there!" "퍽이나 내가 거기 가겠다!"


Just a small pointer here. The sentence should be written without the comma since its incorrect use can lead to misunderstanding. With the comma, "like hell" may no longer reinforce the negative undertone and the sarcastic nuance of "I'll be there": for example, "I like hell (I am staying behind), I will be there". The correct sentence reads, "like hell I'll be there".


----------



## yedo0905

I will firstly thank both of your opinions and your time giving me a response. I just want to say to @CharlesLee that I don't think @pcy0308 pointed out the comma to make you feel bad. Rather, it seems that it was to make things clear just in case there were others with the same question but aren't fluent in both languages like me. I am a native speaker (my parents are Korean and I was born in Canada and still living) and when I look at the phrase *"like hell, I'll be there"*, I think of it as 퍽이나, 그래 갈게 rather than 퍽이나 가겠다. A coma is commonly used to separate ideas in a sentence, after a connective/opener or in a list as I did right now. So in this case, the comma makes me think that the *"like hell" *part of the sentence and *"I'll be there"* is separated. Therefore I find @pcy0308 right in saying putting the comma will lead most readers to thinking another meaning then 퍽이나 가겠다.


----------



## CharlesLee

yedo0905 said:


> I will firstly thank both of your opinions and your time giving me a response. I just want to say to @CharlesLee that I don't think @pcy0308 pointed out the comma to make you feel bad. Rather, it seems that it was to make things clear just in case there were others with the same question but aren't fluent in both languages like me. I am a native speaker (my parents are Korean and I was born in Canada and still living) and when I look at the phrase *"like hell, I'll be there"*, I think of it as 퍽이나, 그래 갈게 rather than 퍽이나 가겠다. A coma is commonly used to separate ideas in a sentence, after a connective/opener or in a list as I did right now. So in this case, the comma makes me think that the *"like hell" *part of the sentence and *"I'll be there"* is separated. Therefore I find @pcy0308 right in saying putting the comma will lead most readers to thinking another meaning then 퍽이나 가겠다.





yedo0905 said:


> I will firstly thank both of your opinions and your time giving me a response. I just want to say to @CharlesLee that I don't think @pcy0308 pointed out the comma to make you feel bad. Rather, it seems that it was to make things clear just in case there were others with the same question but aren't fluent in both languages like me. I am a native speaker (my parents are Korean and I was born in Canada and still living) and when I look at the phrase *"like hell, I'll be there"*, I think of it as 퍽이나, 그래 갈게 rather than 퍽이나 가겠다. A coma is commonly used to separate ideas in a sentence, after a connective/opener or in a list as I did right now. So in this case, the comma makes me think that the *"like hell" *part of the sentence and *"I'll be there"* is separated. Therefore I find @pcy0308 right in saying putting the comma will lead most readers to thinking another meaning then 퍽이나 가겠다.


PCY and you're correct. Without a comma it makes sense. It seems like ink drop rather than comma. PCY님 말이 맞음. 제 책 작가

가 실수한듯.


----------

